# Moscow Classic



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just been offered some of these watches by a Comrade in Russia. They look interesting.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Roy

I can only see links and when I click on one a new window opens and then I get the message "Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature".


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Robert, there is still a few things to iron out on the forum.

I have altered the links so you should be able to see the pics now.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> Sorry Robert, there is still a few things to iron out on the forum.
> 
> I have altered the links so you should be able to see the pics now.


Are they autos?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They will all be manual wind with Poljot or Molina movements.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are some nice ones in there


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

They do look interesting Roy.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> They will all be manual wind with Poljot or Molina movements.


Very interesting, some good looking ones in there, look like they'll be a good size too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your right Hippo, I asked allready







Nice and big


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Your right Hippo, I asked allready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you might have done!! 40mm plus?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve seen some of these on ebay, very nice & they would make an excellent addition to Roy`s stock


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Some of those with the "panny" likee dials look good - as long as the guard can be ditched tho, can't get on with them.

Generally a good looking selection though







I can image some of them selling well.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The main competitor to you is a few Russian sites and ebay. Just ensure your margins allow a competing retail. There seem to be a lot of variations of a hand full of styles, I would think maybe 5 models would sell but more than that is overkill and a stocking nightmare, either way with so many variations it's hard to please everyone.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just been offered some of these watches by a Comrade in Russia. They look interesting.


Roy,

When you say 'some' are you looking for expressions of interest in particular models ? A very tantalising collection, only ones that wouldn't appeal (personal view) would be the divers watches with protective grill.

Regards

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve seen photo`s of the cream dialed `panny` style ones, very cool, especially the chrono


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mmmm, black chronographs....

There goes this years bonus...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> There goes this years bonus...


That sounds familiar.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

They look very interesting.

Some of them are strange... what do you get if you mix an italian diver and a russian pilot?? panerjot? poltnerai??










Anyway nice piece ;-)

(Photo borrowed from a *bay seller)


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I usually collect Russians from 50/60s,but these do look interesting.

Regards,

Russ


----------

